# Thyroidectomy??



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

I feel so impotent and frustrated with hashi's. it's like a nightmare but I cant wake up 
I was wondering if getting a thyroidectomy would solve my problem. I fear this: synthroid almost killed me...what if im allergic to thyroid medication?! Armour is better but i dont feel cured...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you post some lab history with ranges please.


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

8/13/13
tsh 2.4, free t4-1, free t3-3.2
Hashis and bad allergies to every food after diagnosed, and im guessing to thyroid pills fillings as well (levo almost killed me, armour is a mess). no thyroid nodules or anythng else, just a misserable life due to this desease.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Perhaps you should look into Tirosint. From what I understand, it does not have any fillers.


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ill check that pill. Tomorrow im starting with nature throid, lets see.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I am like you. Synthroid made me very ill. I take Naturethroid and love it. I feel much better now, though it took two years to get here.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Ana78 said:


> 8/13/13
> tsh 2.4, free t4-1, free t3-3.2
> Hashis and bad allergies to every food after diagnosed, and im guessing to thyroid pills fillings as well (levo almost killed me, armour is a mess). no thyroid nodules or anythng else, just a misserable life due to this desease.


What symptoms do you have on the replacements? Your FT-3 looks in decent - possibly mid range (hard to tell without ranges) while your FT-4 looks low. This may be whey the T-3/T-4 meds do not work well for you- because your FT-3 isn't that low which seems to point to you being a good converter.

I had a ton of allergies and now I am just allergic to cats,dogs and dust. I am no longer allergic to foods (which I got the DX shortly before my Graves DX) or any outdoor - trees or grass. I strongly feel that the lack of allergies is due to my thyroid being removed and proper replacement.


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

Lovlkn
I loved that u answered about your allergies. I dont find lots of people in same situation. If i dont remove my thyroid, at least i know there is a strong connection btw being hyper and food allergies (at least for some people). I didnt use to be allergic to foods, only to what so many people r allergic to:cats or dogs, dust mites. My life was so different


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sjmjuly
Naturethroid is my last hope now


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I think trying the Nature-Throid is a good idea. They do make an even more hypoallergenic version called West-Throid (same company, RLC Labs, same dosing). Between checking out those two and Tirosint, that's where I would start. If none of those worked, I would contact a compounding pharmacy and see what they can make up. They have quite a bit of flexibility and can leave out a lot of stuff, substitute different fillers, etc. They should be able to create a customized T4 and T3 medication (if needed) for you, either as one combination or as separate pills. They can also do a sustained-release T3 med which is pretty slick.


----------



## Tamellen (Jul 5, 2013)

So my story is simple. 15 years of hashis and multi nodules and FNAs Two endos. Just watch and wait. Symptoms up the wazoo. Tsh levels all over the place. I took it upon myself to go to an ENT after last fna showed benign but hurthle cells. ENT said remove the entire thyroid. So on aug 19th I had the entire thyroid removed. It wasn't so bad and the scar is pretty good. I've yet to see the new endo and I'm on .150 of synthroid. I'm tired and cold all the time but its ok for now. My recommendation? Don't stop until you get the answer you want. It's your body. That's why they call it practicing medicine. Good luck!


----------

